# Coffee space



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Space allocated in the utility room of the new extension.

2006 Gaggia Classic owned for 10+ years and a Niche Zero which arrived yesterday. Goodbye Gaggia MDF! Next up will be a PID upgrade from @MrShades

(The "holiday nespresso" sits here but only gets use whist camping or on local holidays!)


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Very nice classic setup.. flat white please.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice looking cow 🐄


----------

